

Typekit hand-hinted fonts - iaskwhy
http://typekit.com/libraries/full?tags=paragraph

======
iaskwhy
Found via Quora ([http://www.quora.com/Typekit/What-are-the-best-Typekit-
fonts...](http://www.quora.com/Typekit/What-are-the-best-Typekit-fonts-for-
Windows-browsers)) that "all of the fonts tagged with "paragraph" have been
hand-hinted to perform well, even in the most unforgiving environment (
_cough_ Win XP _cough_ )" as said by Mandy Brown, Community Manager at
Typekit.

This is very useful because these fonts look really awesome in Windows (which
is still the vast majority of users for most sites).

